# Inducer motor replacement on a payne furnace



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it a high efficiency furnace with plastic vent pipes or a mid efficiency one with a metal pipe to the chimney. Post the model number. The high efficiency ones are quite tricky and easy to damage a tiny gasket in the back etc. The mid efficiency ones are do-able but not easy. Need a new wheel for the fan and RTV silicone to make a proper gasket etc. If not done properly you can get fumes in your house.


----------



## exintrovert (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you Yuri. I am not at the house so I cannot look at the pipes right now, but I do have the model and serial.

It is a pg8uaa036065adja Series D and the serial is 3801a60089.

I read your post from February in a different thread on this forum.
"Payne/Carrier parts are EXPENSIVE and that unit needs replacing, cannot be manipulated. Not easy to replace as you need to replace the motor AND the wheel in the fan. The wheel bends VERY easily and gets off balance. I would recommend a Payne or Carrier or Bryant (Carrier owns all 3 of them)dealer as that way if it vibrates/gets noisy etc you have a warranty and they have to make it work. I have changed a couple dozen of them and it is not that easy. First time is always the worst."​We have a CO and Gas detector in the house, so we would be alerted if there was a problem with the installation. But if there is a real risk of making a dangerous mistake installing this, we would consider having a pro do a service call.

If the main risk would be damage to the wheel and ending up needing to buy a new one and try again then my husband feels up to the task. We just don't want to kill anyone.

Mainly, the reason I am concerned is because I asked the Yahoo Answers community for help making sure I get the correct part, and for tips on making the repair and I have gotten only one response.
"You have got alot of nerve coming on here asking such a thing;.......(or you're a complete idiot) 

Well of course the HVAC companies have not been very helpful,.... do you expect them to help you NOT do business with them? Look, if you don't know what you are doing, don't monkey with it! Your husband being a mechanic does not qualify him to work on HVAC.

Sounds like you are trying to step over a dollar to save a dime. Furnaces have to be serviced by QUALIFIED personnel, bottom line. If you try something like this that concerns the combustion of natural gas and you screw it up,... yeah,... you could blow your rent house sky high or kill your tenants with carbon monoxide. I wonder if your renters know you are not qualified to service something that could kill them? "a service call would be inconvenient for all parties involved".... wow, would a kids funeral be more convenient? .... and you're worried about bending a fan blade.

I wish I knew your location, you would be reported to the authorities......"​This person has a real bee up his butt that I asked this. Is he off his rocker or are we really trying to do something stupid? :icon_confused:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

That is a mid efficiency furnace and easier to do than the high efficiency one. As long as you order the motor AND a wheel and a tube of high temp red rtv silicone Hubby should be able to figure it out. Get him to be VERY careful how he pulls the old one off and he may be able to reuse the old fake asbestos gasket. Use the RTV silicone if it gets ruined. The wheel is about $20 , not that expensive so order it or you will be sorry. Good Luck


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> That is a mid efficiency furnace and easier to do than the high efficiency one. As long as you order the motor AND a wheel and a tube of high temp red rtv silicone Hubby should be able to figure it out. Get him to be VERY careful how he pulls the old one off and he may be able to reuse the old fake asbestos gasket. Use the RTV silicone if it gets ruined. The wheel is about $20 , not that expensive so order it or you will be sorry. Good Luck


 
Hey Yuri, not to rain on your parade, but I don't agree that this repair is as cut and dried as you think.

What about checking the fluespassages for cracks when the old inducer is pulled? Payne is known for being a weak sister in that regard. How about the condtion of the venting system to make sure nothing is blocking the escape of furnace exhuast? How about the reason the motor wnt bad?

How about checking the inducer motors draft...????


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The yahoo folks are being very rude but looking out for your best interest. The person doing the repairs is liable and responsible for the health and safety of the occupants. Changing an inducer assembly is easy enough but you have to also do the things hvaclover noted because that is the industry standard and all work must be done to AT LEAST industry standards.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I DO NOT recommend DIYers change ventor fans and definitely not gas valves or igniters but it is a DIY forum. They never want to hear about not being able to doing something (to save a buck) and the theme of the board is DIY. I would rather that critical parts not be sold on the net but we cannot stop that either.


----------

